# Reasons for NOT getting pregnant when your ovulating



## louisaL

I've been running this through my mind and apart from sounding thick i am trying to come up with reasons why we dont fall pregnant when we are ovulating and our OH's are cumming....

so, so far i have come up with:

The sperm may have died by the time it reaches the egg
You werent ovulating when you thought you were
He is 'shooting blanks' (although agreed this would be a long term prob)

what else?

there are probably loads more but i am thick so please bare with me lol


----------



## Iwantone!!!

not enought cm to get the sperms to egg??


----------



## louisaL

ok thats a new one on me (god do i actually know how to make a baby! clearly not) 

can you explain please 

(god i feel thick today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## anita665

The ones I can think of:


Not ovulating when you think.
Too few swimmers which can sometimes happen if you've been BD'ing too often as well as for other reasons.
The sperm being too late and the egg is too old.
Something being wrong with either the sperm or the egg.
Your body being run down so the enviroment may not be so good (less fertile mucus etc).
Sperm not actually finding the egg (they can't read maps!).
Sperm and egg meeting but not implanting because it's late in the cycle and the lining isn't good or there is a problem again with the sperm and egg.


----------



## anita665

A couple more - The egg could be released late and the sperm are too old or missed completely or implantation could happen but the embryo doesn't develop properly again and is shed with AF.


----------



## Omi

The ov cm is there to facilitate the sperm getting up to your egg.. if there's not enough the spermies dont get there on time or at all. Pree Seed can help.

There's also the possibility the cm is too acidic nd thus not hospitable to spermies...

-


----------



## Kaelia67

You know what i don't understand. We mostly have a healthy diet etc but ppl in third world countries don't and i would assume many of them don't know half as much as we do about conception and timing etc, yet they don't seem to have problems falling pregnant. Strange isn't it? 
Maybe i have generalized abit but it was something that went through my mind.

Anyway back to the original post (sorry for my sidetracking)
Clumpy sperm..As odd as it sound's some men's sperm are abit clumpy and thick. I read in some book that they did a trial of 50 men with clumpy sperm...half of them were given Vit C and the other half wern't. The Vit C guy's managed to get their wives pregnant!
Needless to say my OH is now on Vit C and erm..Zinc cos it makes the spermies stronger etc.

xxx


----------



## Samo

bad luck...

:(


----------



## tansey

Samo said:


> bad luck...
> 
> :(

I agree - you feel you've done everything but it still doesn't work! :cry:


----------



## TrixieLox

I'm not overly spiritual but could be about fate and all that - that u fall PG when you're meant to. It could be about the 'natural order of things' and each woman falls PG when Mother Nature dictates and so on. x


----------



## louisaL

TrixieLox said:


> I'm not overly spiritual but could be about fate and all that - that u fall PG when you're meant to. It could be about the 'natural order of things' and each woman falls PG when Mother Nature dictates and so on. x


I 100% believe this!


----------



## onefineday

hi hun
i did it for 3 years just like the textbook says
bedding every other day the week before ovulation
using preeseed every time
lying with a pillow under my bum for an hour
and it got me noware

then i thought stuff it ive had enough, so the next month we only beddid the once in the entire month and that was the night i got a positive opk
2 weeks later i got a bfp
so if nothing else it learned me that textbooks mean bugger all
lol
donna


----------



## Lazy Leo

onefineday said:


> hi hun
> i did it for 3 years just like the textbook says
> bedding every other day the week before ovulation
> using preeseed every time
> lying with a pillow under my bum for an hour
> and it got me noware
> 
> then i thought stuff it ive had enough, so the next month we only beddid the once in the entire month and that was the night i got a positive opk
> 2 weeks later i got a bfp
> so if nothing else it learned me that textbooks mean bugger all
> lol
> donna

Now, I like the sound of that! How fed up am I of sticking pillows under my bum afterwards and waking at set times to take my temps!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

onefineday said:


> hi hun
> i did it for 3 years just like the textbook says
> bedding every other day the week before ovulation
> using preeseed every time
> lying with a pillow under my bum for an hour
> and it got me noware
> 
> then i thought stuff it ive had enough, so the next month we only beddid the once in the entire month and that was the night i got a positive opk
> 2 weeks later i got a bfp
> so if nothing else it learned me that textbooks mean bugger all
> lol
> donna

Now, I like the sound of that! How fed up am I of sticking pillows under my bum afterwards and waking at set times to take my temps!!


----------



## Omi

I can sort of relate to this too.. 

I got pg in dec and found out in jan. In dec i had already decided i was gonna go to the doc to sign up for fertility treatment in Jan and to not buy anymore sticks for my cbfm. I even got lax in taking the prenatals as i thought ' whatever..it aint gonna happen'.. I also missed poas 2 times for the monitor. And i ended up pg!!!

How about those people who decide to adopt and then suddenly get pg?

I think its a mix of luck and 'meant to be'.. 

I am however, gonna ride this journey out..testing, counting, waiting til the good grace of God, babydust fairies or similar, blesses me w/ a LO, lol!!

Good luck everyone!! xxx


----------



## Carolina

having an infection could also prevent pregnancy happening eg. thrush or pelvic imflammatory disease or the tubes being blocked, the egg being disregared due to genetic malfunctions with the sperm, also i think immune system problems can play a part....theres so many reasons im suprised so many people get pregnant so easily!:dohh: i think if your relaxed and not hoping to get pregnant your more likely to for some reason as well!


----------



## sashi

hi, i hve been ttc to for past 3 yrs n had a laproscopy last month n doc said everything was normal, confused as what to do.


----------



## ArticBaby

louisaL said:


> TrixieLox said:
> 
> 
> I'm not overly spiritual but could be about fate and all that - that u fall PG when you're meant to. It could be about the 'natural order of things' and each woman falls PG when Mother Nature dictates and so on. x
> 
> 
> I 100% believe this!Click to expand...

Mee too :cry: :flower:


----------



## Quaver

Luteal phase could be too short or the temp not does not stay high enough for the duration.

Also, general body temperature too low.


----------



## mummy_blues

Male side:
- low sperm count
- low sperm motility
- bad sperm
-bad genetic material

mother's side:
- bad egg
- bad genetic material
- bad uterine lining that prevents implantation
- bad environment: too acidic, no EWCM, cervix is closed. 
- underlying medical problems: tubes are blocked, PCOS, no ovulation despite LH surge and positive OPK, not enough mature eggs or egg count.
- immune of mother destroys an fertilized egg as it recognizes half the foreign material
- chromosomal problems of the egg
- low uterine receptiveness unable to grab the egg and allow it to implant
- mother's general health and blood flow to the uterus not recognized to be liable for pregnancy - for example smokers have less blood flow to the uterus lining. 
- hormonal problems unable implantation, such as the lack of progesterone that causes a short luteal phase. 

and whole lot of other reasons. For more causes of infertiliy, look here>
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/infertility/ds00310/dsection=causes 







-


----------



## keyahopes

'cause the sperm never stop to ask for directions?:rofl:

Just kidding, I think others have covered most possibilities. I feel like its just bad luck :cry:


----------



## honey08

i aint a clue wot it is !! but its weird aint it , if ur defo O and his sperms fine then wtf !:? 

uknow my story louisa,but for others i was with 2 different ex's for 2yrs each , never used anything,never fell preg.......b4 that was with sum1 on n off never fell preg (in a way now im glad) got with OH and fell preg within 7mth but sadley mmc:cry: then another 7mth and "proper" ttc fell preg with morgan !! 
dnt give up anyone ,i must admit b4 my mmc i did give up but not since then 

louisa think we have the same problem.......lack of :sex: :lol: :hugs: xx
old post this ,was made in march x


----------



## XPoisonGal

This is interesting thread! Had been searching everywhere why i cant get pregnant straight away even on right days, so finally found this. This is the 3rd cycle and into TWW, starting today. This time should work, with the assist we had, pre-seed, cough syrup and multivitamins for both of us.... i would be surprised if it still not work! The first 2 cycles, i did put my bum on pillow for 30mins-1 hr, bd'd lots on fertile days so we thought it should work but it didnt happen! :confused: so bit different this month, i did lie on my front for 30mins-1 hr and bd'd every second day till pos OPK. Does sore nipples, EWCM, etc not always mean ur ovulating? If no luck this time, then i get appt with Dr, cos there must be something serious wrong! Its sooo hard hearing abt teens get pregnant by 'accident' in one go, GRR.


----------



## Irishbabe

TrixieLox said:


> I'm not overly spiritual but could be about fate and all that - that u fall PG when you're meant to. It could be about the 'natural order of things' and each woman falls PG when Mother Nature dictates and so on. x

I agree


----------



## miahleemom

This thread is years old but I'd like to hear more answers as to y it is taking me forever to get knock up with no answer from doctors as to why.


----------



## emmaleina

ive had this problem to be honist and have being trieng to conceive for many months now and have got my timing perfect and theres nothing wrong with my mans sperm or my acidity and i have being taking all my needed vitamins and everything but it just doeasnt seim to be working, ive being to the docters and was told everything ok and im ovulating normally and everything is ok with my man too so i just cant understand???


----------



## 291

Bumping up


----------

